# Help in Dataone SIEMENS C2110 modem



## suyashpandit (Apr 5, 2008)

experts i have 2 modems 1st one is Huawei and 2nd Siemens C2110..

Huawei modem is capable to auto configure (automatic login ) 

but i have no idea to configure Siemens c2110 modem plz send me the tutorial to configure c2110.

bcoz i have 5 pcs if modem will configure there is no need to make networking.

...


----------



## pksa57 (Sep 28, 2008)

suyashpandit said:


> experts i have 2 modems 1st one is Huawei and 2nd Siemens C2110..
> 
> Huawei modem is capable to auto configure (automatic login )
> 
> ...


pl help me how to config Siemens c2110 modem
thanks in advance


----------

